# rpm --> ebuild

## Tinitus

Hallo,

heute ist der Abend der Fragen:

Habe ich von meiner Suse Installation noch verschiedene Wörtebücher als rpm vorliegen.

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit diese in ein pkg umzuwandeln und im gentoo System ins portage System einzupflegen?

G. R.

----------

## Sas

Du kannst mit rpm2targz wie der Name schon sagt ein tar.gz draus machen und dir dann dafür ein ebuild schreiben. D.h. ich glaube du kannst auch gleich ein ebuild schreiben, dass rpm2targz vor dem Entpacken anwendet.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Du kannst mit rpm2targz wie der Name schon sagt ein tar.gz draus machen und dir dann dafür ein ebuild schreiben. D.h. ich glaube du kannst auch gleich ein ebuild schreiben, dass rpm2targz vor dem Entpacken anwendet.

 

Naja es geht dabei um die officebib...bzw. das Buch dazu. Das wollte ich gerne weiter nutzen.

War in einer Suse 9.x Version dabei

Hat schon manchmal geholfen

G. R.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Eiegentlich müsste man ja auch einfach ein ebuild nehmen können, das das Programm aus einem rpm heraus installiert und das dann entsprechend anpassen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht funktioniert das ebuild zum realplayer10 so.

----------

## genstef

Dass es kein officebib-ebuild gibt, liegt wohl daran, dass es nicht frei verfügbar ist. Wenn du willst, kannst du jedoch selbst ein ebuild schreiben. Rpm ist leicht zu managen "inherit rpm", sihe auch realplayer-ebuild zum Beispiel.

----------

